# Trials of Mana and SNES Classic/Mini



## godreborn (Aug 1, 2019)

is there any way to get this game to work?  I'm getting a black screen.  I thought it might be due to fixing its checksum, but other games where I've done that work without a problem.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 1, 2019)

nm.  I got it to work.  fixed checksum or not -- it doesn't matter.  the problem is that it's just incompatible with the normal emulator, so I injected retroarch for the game.  no issues then.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 1, 2019)

Canoe as a base emulator isn't all that compatible compared to Snes9x and the like unfortunately.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 1, 2019)

so far, it's the only game I've seen not work, but I do have snes9x core injected into my system, so if I encounter another game like that, I'll know what to do.  I read that it's due to the rom being an "expanded" rom, possibly due to it being a translation.  they didn't fix the checksum either, which doesn't really seem to matter.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 1, 2019)

godreborn said:


> so far, it's the only game I've seen not work, but I do have snes9x core injected into my system, so if I encounter another game like that, I'll know what to do.  I read that it's due to the rom being an "expanded" rom, possibly due to it being a translation.  they didn't fix the checksum either, which doesn't really seem to matter.



Yeah, there was an interview with Square Enix saying it was difficult to fix all the text, so they had to expand the ROM size to fit it. Canoe also doesn't run SPC700 sensitive games well either, games that require precise timing from the S-SMP (audio chip) and just has lots of missing audio channels.


----------



## Vorde (Aug 1, 2019)

It's unfortunate that they weren't willing to make the SNES Mini updateable or give it anymore support past the retail release. It would have been nice to see M2 refine the emulator more, as it already has very low input lag for emulation and works very well for what it does.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 1, 2019)

is it prudent to make all games work with snes9x 2010?  I was thinking about just leaving it as is with the base emulator 'til I find another game that doesn't work.  does snes9x 2010 have any compatibility problems?


----------



## Vorde (Aug 1, 2019)

godreborn said:


> is it prudent to make all games work with snes9x 2010?  I was thinking about just leaving it as is with the base emulator 'til I find another game that doesn't work.  does snes9x 2010 have any compatibility problems?


I would use anything that's compatible with Canoe using Canoe as it has the least amount of input lag (which is a big deal for me).
Check the Canoe compatibility list and go through each ROM


----------



## godreborn (Aug 1, 2019)

yeah, that's what I'll do.  I have a huge assortment of roms (only snes for snes classic).  so far, everything has worked with the default emulator.


----------



## Vorde (Aug 1, 2019)

godreborn said:


> yeah, that's what I'll do.  I have a huge assortment of roms (only snes for snes classic).  so far, everything has worked with the default emulator.


Only SNES? I have GBA, NES, and Arcade games running on mine, some work, some don't. Didn't end up caring enough to put the time into fine tuning everything, but it works for Super Street Fighter II Turbo and all the SNES games I have on there, so that's the main thing


----------



## godreborn (Aug 1, 2019)

yes, I only want snes on the snes classic and nes on the nes classic.  it took several weeks to get everything named correctly, find artwork, etc.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 1, 2019)

godreborn said:


> is it prudent to make all games work with snes9x 2010?  I was thinking about just leaving it as is with the base emulator 'til I find another game that doesn't work.  does snes9x 2010 have any compatibility problems?



Snes9x 2010 uses a more accurate audio core, games like Earthworm Jim 2 and Secret of Evermore have numerous audio issues with Canoe.


----------



## galder (Apr 13, 2020)

Use retroarch i have almost finished the game working very fine, same issue with track in sone dungeon but the best use retroarch


----------



## Gromber (Jul 27, 2021)

Hope to see a canoe fix.


----------

